# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  New registrar cast in 'Holby City'

## moonstorm

Holby CityJimmy Akingbola has joined the cast of Holby City, taking on the role of new regular character Antoine Malick, Digital Spy can reveal.

Antoine - a new registrar for the hospital - will appear on screen for the first time in the New Year, quickly causing a stir among his colleagues as his strong-willed nature is evident from the start.

Speaking of his new role, Akingbola commented: "Malick is an alpha male who doesn't suffer fools gladly. The staff and patients won't know what's hit them when he enters the corridors of Holby! 

"The scriptwriters have warned me there are lots of twists and turns coming up for my character and I'm very excited to see what journey they take him on."

Holby's executive producer Belinda Campbell added: "It's been a pleasure to welcome Jimmy to the cast full time. He has previously appeared in Holby as a guest artist and he was so fantastic we just had to find a permanent role for him. 

"With Malick, we have created a complex character who completely divides opinion amongst his Holby colleagues. He absolutely refuses to play the political game and his bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired. However, there is no doubt he excels at his job and what would overwhelm other medics is like nectar to Malick."

Akingbola's previous screen credits include The Bill, Doctors, HolbyBlue and New Tricks. Most recently, he has appeared in BBC Two comedy Rev, portraying the character of Mick.

The actor's first Holby episode will air on Tuesday, January 4.

----------

alan45 (26-11-2010), matt1378 (28-11-2010), StarsOfCCTV (26-11-2010), tammyy2j (26-11-2010)

----------


## Perdita

This is him  :Smile:

----------

StarsOfCCTV (26-11-2010), tammyy2j (26-11-2010)

----------

